# Member surroundings......



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

This is such a divers membership I thought it would be nice to share our surroundings.

From Southern Idaho



















Chuck


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I work at one of the prettiest campuses in the southern USA. I really shouldn't complain about it so.


















But, dang, they wear me out!

I'd much rather be at home in my front yard (if not at the computer).










Didn't mean for it to be so frightfully big. Sorry.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Hey, in this sort of thing, big is nice. Thanks, it is a gorgeous setting (you too)...he he


----------



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wuhan,South of China,beside Yangze River.
























It's in a park.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

My back yard in Cookeville TN


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Some kewl photos of my city:





































The white church is in my closest neightbourhood.










I even found picture of my block. It's the hidden one, behind the trees:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

pavel0622 - Those trees look similar to what we would call Sycamore trees in the US. Are they the same species I wonder? They are always appealing with their nearly white trunks. You live in beautiful area. 

S=I, Cookeville somehow never looked that nice when I had to go visit my in laws there for several years. Very serene.

Aramis, your city looks like the embodiment of classical music!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the library just round the corner in which I study every day:

View attachment 757


And this is where I live:

View attachment 758


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Weston said:


> pavel0622 - Those trees look similar to what we would call Sycamore trees in the US. Are they the same species I wonder? They are always appealing with their nearly white trunks. You live in beautiful area.
> 
> S=I, Cookeville somehow never looked that nice when I had to go visit my in laws there for several years. Very serene.
> 
> Aramis, your city looks like the embodiment of classical music!


The day after that was horrible. Rain and heat.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

View from my back deck in Lakeside, CA. (If you look closely, you can see one of my dogs!)


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Me on my Harley in my hometown (Ukiah, CA)


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

My two musical homes ...

Symphony Hall: 









Jordan Hall:


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm ashamed to post my surroundings


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

A nice contrast to other members surroundings. A good visual representation of the effects of the Industrial Revolution on modern Britain.










This isn't my actual street but I live in a similar, slightly better, row of terraced houses.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Those pictures of British terrace houses make me feel so at home  The picture I posted above are just where I'm at university; my actual house outside of term is much more like the above.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes I know those terraced houses are familiar to me too.
Cambridge or Oxford POlednice?









I live in the house on the Left.









The Area of london where we lived and still have our house.









Beach near our holiday home.

Musical homes:
















Can anyone guess?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The opera House


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes I know those terraced houses are familiar to me too.
> Cambridge or Oxford POlednice?


I'm at Oxford - I feel very lucky to be in these beautiful surroundings, and I only have just over a year and a half left here! I'll have to apply for postgraduate study just to stay in all these pretty buildings 

My actual home is in Norfolk (for those who are unaware, that's in the east of England; it's a rather rural location). I haven't always lived there, as I moved extensively around the country as a child, but I'm now pretty much set in a town called Dereham - it's an all right little town, but I'm not a fan of Norfolk in general at all! Very strange people...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes Im doing my Alevels now and considering Oxford, Im not entirely sure which course but this preliminary assumption is largely based upon their offering of a course entitled 'Physics & Philosophy' which is a fascination of mine (both).

What are you studying if you dont mind me asking and what were your A level results?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes Im doing my Alevels now and considering Oxford, Im not entirely sure which course but this preliminary assumption is largely based upon their offering of a course entitled 'Physics & Philosophy' which is a fascination of mine (both).
> 
> What are you studying if you dont mind me asking and what were your A level results?


Ah that's good! I'm studying English (and, being rather cool, I'm one of a select few who specialise in medieval literature ). For my AS-levels, I got 5 As (English Lit, French, Maths, Further Maths and Chemistry), and 4 As at A2 (dropped Chemistry). I think I was a bit excessive in my first year though; I was just unsure about what I wanted to do - 5 *** was too much! When I started college, I originally thought I was going to go on to do physics (hence the bias towards the sciences), but it clashed with another subject and I chose English for some reason instead. So here I am, after the world of art sucked me in...

Feel free to send me a PM if you ever have any questions


----------

